# International Kennel Club Dog Show



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I am pretty sure that AKC is the only shows that require the continenal trim. The other shows allow the sporting cut.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes, she's talking about the big International Kennel Club of Chicago show - it's an AKC show and one of few that are Benched.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Specman said:


> I was at the International Kennel Club dog show yesterday and watched the judging of the miniature poodles. I was very surprised that there were a lot of cream poodles a few blacks and I don't think I saw a single white poodle. The other thing that surprised me was that the majority of dogs that were shown were in a puppy cut. I thought poodles over 1 needed to be shown in one of the standard show cuts.


Were you watching the puppy class? You are correct - poodles over 1 must be shown in either Continental or English Saddle. 

As far as color goes white/cream and black are definitely the most common. It's not entirely surprising that you'd see more creams than whites, as creams are a lot more prevalent than true white.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Specman: Funny, Sunny was groomed yesterday and his groomer had some discount tickets on the counter for the show that a client had left. I was going to perhaps go and thought it was next weekend at McCormick Place! Oh well. I just wanted to go and look at poodles, anyway, of course!


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Unfortunately I not sure want I was watching other than it was miniature poodles. It could have been a puppy class. There were about 6 poodles and only 1 was in a Continental. This was the only miniature class on Saturday. Its kind of tough for a novice to understand the whole process. I did not get a chance to see the standards being judged as they were running about 1 hour behind schedule and so was I!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Also if you were watching a puppy class, a lot of the whites start out with cream in their coats and then later become bright white. Misha has cream on her ears still though the rest of her has already turned white. The breeder tells me the cream on her ears will turn to white.


----------

